# birds, birds, and more birds



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

after the rain/sleet/snow stopped I got to get the dogs out for a bit today. ended up being a great day to run dogs, cool and with a slight breeze. couldn't ask for better. I took a video of a 5-6 month old drathaar I am training for a client that will hopefully show how important birds are in training. 2 weeks ago when this dog first came in, she didnt even know what a bird was as she has never had been around them but after 2 weeks she threw a great point today at the end of the video on a bird in a launcher. it all comes down to birds, birds, and even more birds. now this dog is ranging good and out searching for birds and the "point" has come to the surface in just a couple of weeks. she is a nice dog and keeps getting better everyday with birds, birds, and more birds.
http://sprigkennelsandsupply.com/tess-videos/


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice. Way to get out and enjoy a nice day! Now, get out with those yellow dogs and show us some video of them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Birds cure EVERYTHING!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

when i see a dog that is struggling the #1 reason that is behind it is just not enough birds.


----------

